# Photo by Oleg Volk!



## USAFVET98 (Mar 14, 2011)

I recently had the pleasure of meeting with the famous firearms photographer Oleg Volk. Oleg does the photo shoots for many major manufacturer ad campaigns, and magazine articles to name a couple. 

Anyway, we were in Tennessee where he was doing the shoot for my fathers new line of shotgun we will have on the shelves within a few weeks.

He took a ton of photos for the shotgun ads and told me he would be happy to take professional photos of my pens for free. I just have to sent them out to him, he will shoot them then send them back with a hard drive filled with great pictures.

In between setting up another shotgun configuration he decided to take a quick few pictures of a snakewood pen I had with me. He is the quick photo he took..


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent! Nice looking pen


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you by chance get a peek at what model of camera he was using?


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice pen.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jmhoff10500 said:


> Did you by chance get a peek at what model of camera he was using?




I didnt but I just asked him and this is what he replied with..

"Canon 5D mk2 with 90mm tilt-shift lens and a 12mm extension tube for closer focus".


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice job Brian!!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a great offer, lucky you.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice photo Brian. Being I'm trying to improve my own photography, I'm curios of the type and arrangment of his lighting. It's evenly lit, yet retains very soft shadows. And even the light reflecting off the pen is fairly well distributed without hints of any single light source. It looks like two disting light sources, one overhead providing overal lighting and one slightly stronger one from in front and above.


----------

